# Good/Best Planted Aquarium Blog?



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

There's none that I have seen so far other then the vast amount of knowledge on fourms but Dustinsfishtank does have a blog that he does and he talks about lighting, dirting tanks, and just proper care for fish and aquatic plants.


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

There is one which goes through almost every topic of the freshwater aquarium. The guy is Skeptical Aquarist. A quick google search should point to the right direction


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The reviews on Reef Builders tend to be based upon press releases from manufacturers. Which is not really a bad thing all the time. It works because marine aquaria is hugely popular in the United States (as far as tanking goes).

Planted tanks aren't nearly as popular in the U.S. We're a niche within a niche. Which means there are fewer hobby-specific manufacturers, fewer products and fewer PR folks to reach out to people for promotion. That's why most of us tend to congregate on the few forums that exist. You can almost always find out about the latest and greatest here on TPT because of the leading manufacturers and hobbyists are active on the forum.


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

thanks


----------

